# Evil Shar Pei Mix HELP



## Ca8 (Oct 26, 2008)

I have had a pomeranian for many years now, I got her when she was three years old and now she is pressing on 12.

Well since she's getting on in years I wanted to get a puppy to have so it won't be so hard on me once she passes away.

My sister in law's mother has a full blooded shar pei. Her son that lives with her has a dog that is a rottweiler/lab mix. Well....an accident occurred and pups were produced. I accepted one NOT EVEN THINKING of the temperament of the breed of Shar Pei. All rottweilers I had ever met have been very sweet, gentle, obedient dogs. Labs I've met were all rude and jumped and I wanted to just smack them but that was all the owners fault. Anyway....I had/have no idea how a shar pei acts.

Well apparently they're f'n MEAN!!!! I have never had a puppy so small be so down right evil.

He's about 7 or 8 weeks old and he's devilishly smart. I've had him only a week and he knows his name, the word no, drop it, don't bite, and he did know how to shake but now he's being a brat and just wants to bite me instead.

That's not the problem. Him chewing huge holes in my rug is not a problem. The puppy accidents on the floor is not a problem.

The problem is his aggression. You can't pet him without him SNARLING at you and biting. Hard. This is not play biting like all teething pups do before they're taught it's bad. This dog has ill intent behind his biting. I say no really mean/stern. I don't yell it I just make it sound mean, and he'll just keep getting more angry until eventually I have to tap him on the side of the muzzle and then say no again sternly. After this he will let me pet him-for a matter of a few seconds before he starts acting evil.

He HAS to get used to me looking at his teeth, and in his ears, and his feet, and belly etc. This dog goes freaking berserk when I touch him. I have to force him to do it but instead of other dogs and just giving up and getting the idea I'm not hurting him he just wants to rip my face off.

I would like to keep him but this attitude problem is really starting to get on my nerves. I own cats, and a pomeranian, and I have two VERY YOUNG nephews that tend to climb and rough house with all dogs. He can NOT be a mean dog. I will not tolerate a mean dog. If he can't be broken of it he'll have to be put down. However that will be some time in the future since he's just a pup yet.

He also shows...I don't know how to word it. Fighting tendencies. With other animals. Oh he does play with the cats innocently, but he doesn't like my pomeranian. He snarls at her and bites her already. She'll growl at him like a mother dog would if he is too close or doing something desctructive. But she does not bite.

When I have them outside he STALKS her. I've never in my life see a puppy so young do this. It's not play. He'll lower his head and the hair on the back of his neck and back furls up, his tail lowers straight (he has a curly shar pei tail) he snarls, and slowly just stalks up to her. She looks at him like wtf!?

When I see him go in to this I'll stomp my foot beside him to get his attention to change and then he hops around and plays in the grass etc normal puppy behaviour.

But someone can you please help me? Give me advice. Is this normal for a shar pei mix to be so damn evil? Do I have to train him entirely different than a smarter, calmer, less aggressive type dog? And if I do, what do I have to do specifically? ALL HELP IS WELCOME!!!!!!!!

There's two pictures of the dog in question. And then a pic of my pom just cause she's cute


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

You need to get him into socialization classes ASAP!!!! He needs to be well socialized now so he can become a better dog.


----------



## Ca8 (Oct 26, 2008)

Eeeeek...not to sound like I'm making excuses (I'm not and I will look in the phone book/online after I post this) But I'm not sure there would be classes like that around here. I live in a VERY rural part of pennsylvania @[email protected]!

And just outta curiousity are those mastiff's or pit bulls in your icon. The black one is cute with his big fat face


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

Usually the first couple of puppy obedience classes are "socialization" classes. I live in the country in Indiana and someone here gave classes at her house, which became well recognized and she built a barn to do the classes.

My icon is a picture of LeRoy ( American Bulldog) and China (English Bulldog/Lab).


----------



## Ca8 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm so lucky I found one really close! I'm calling first thing tomorrow to ask questions =)

Do you really think this'll help his mean-ness and aggression?


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I would think so. Talk with the instructor and tell her/him what you have been observing. That should help, IMO.


----------



## Ca8 (Oct 26, 2008)

I will and thanks for the idea. It should have been obvious but it flew past my head. I've never had a PUPPY before lol


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

No problem. That's what this forum is here for. 

Keep us updated. I'd like to know how everything turns out.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Since you are interested in learning, please read Patricia Mcconnells book, "The Other End of the Leash." This will tell you something about dog behavior in general. It is an easy read and because she has added anecdotal studies, it is very interesting and has sections on dogs that show aggression, even at a young age, and why. 

Another book that you might find interesting, especially in view of your puppy, is Jean donaldson's book, "the Culture Clash." It has extensive discussion on dogs biting and why etc. 

You do have a puppy and, since this is your first puppy, patience is a real need for owning a puppy. I always try to get an older puppy.. 5-8 months.. when I get a dog for a variety of reasons. Oh they are so CUTE when they are little, but oh they require so much attention and time. 

PS: He is real cute! Maybe he learned the stalking thing from the cats (dogs do not learn how to do things from watching other dogs or so I have been told, but sometimes with my dog and the cats I am not so sure)? I had to TEACH my dog the stalking thing (walk up and lie down; for sheep herding).


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> Since you are interested in learning, please read Patricia Mcconnells book, "The Other End of the Leash." This will tell you something about dog behavior in general. It is an easy read and because she has added anecdotal studies, it is very interesting and has sections on dogs that show aggression, even at a young age, and why.
> 
> Another book that you might find interesting, especially in view of your puppy, is Jean donaldson's book, "the Culture Clash." It has extensive discussion on dogs biting and why etc.
> 
> ...


All dogs have the stalking program(all predators) A bird dog point is just the same as a stalking cat's stop before the kill. I just think as in elana's case some dog's program has to be kick started because maybe the stalking Gene is on vacation. Leave it to elana to cancel the Gene's vacation and get it's butt back home doing the job that stalking Genes are suppose to do.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lloyd stalks things, its pretty cool to watch. I think we inadvertently taught it to him . . . On walks when we first got him he would lunge and pull to get to squirrels, so we would turn and walk the opposite way. Then start walking back towards the squirrel. As long as he was walking we would keep going towards the squirrel, if he pulled or lunged, we turned and walked away. This progressed to him stalking them, both on and off leash, lol.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Ca8 said:


> I'm so lucky I found one really close! I'm calling first thing tomorrow to ask questions =)
> 
> Do you really think this'll help his mean-ness and aggression?


Well that's something you will find out when you dive in. I just today checked pictures, he is gorgeous.


----------



## liu-lan (Jul 16, 2009)

I think you should research dogs before you get them. I own and train shar-pei and they are well known for their GENTLE temperament. Maybe it's the vibe you give off especially as your pup is so young. The only time I've even heard of an “agressive” shar-pei is when the owner doesn't know about training. I'd suggest you find a trainer who can help you understand how training works and I hope you find out about any animal you have in the future before you get it.




Ca8 said:


> I have had a pomeranian for many years now, I got her when she was three years old and now she is pressing on 12.
> 
> Well since she's getting on in years I wanted to get a puppy to have so it won't be so hard on me once she passes away.
> 
> ...


I own and train Shar-pei and they are well known for their GENTLE temperament. Maybe you should do some research before you get an animal. I think that the vibe you're giving off is probably the cause of your dog's aggression. Find a trainer who knows about Shar-pei to help you and if you stop thinking of your dog as “evil” you might find a change in his behaviour. I'm happy to e-mail training advice if required.


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

Elana55 said:


> (dogs do not learn how to do things from watching other dogs or so I have been told, .


I have to completely disagree with that! Mine learn off each other all the time. I have only had our puppy now for 4 days and she has already learned from my Doberman how to open the door!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

liu-lan, in the grooming world they are not known for being gentle at all.. they are known for being aggressive, especially for getting a nail trim.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I have to agree with Groovy, when I owned my Pei everywhere we went, whether it was the groomer or the vet..everyone heard the breed Shar Pei and wanted to muzzle him right away. I had to explain that I'd never even seen his teeth before and that he wouldn't do anything.. It all depends on the amount of time you put into a dog.

The Shar-Pei breed is like...China's pitbull. They were originally bred as Chinese Fighting Dogs. They do have a tendency to be snippy and stubborn..but that's where you need to form your bond from, teaching him what's right and wrong, and exposing him to new things every day. I really don't think an 8 week old puppy is capable of really being aggressive as you think, I think he's just being a big rough puppy..but you need to nip it in the bud now, before he grows into a big rough dog. When you're playing, act like a littermate. When he bites you too hard, yelp much like a dog..and turn away from him..even walk away. Communicate with him that it hurts, just like another dog would. He'll eventually realize that playing too rough means not playing at all, and that's boring. Even with the kids..if he just puppy bites, have the kids whine, and leave the room. He won't like his play-time cut short, very much.

But don't forget to reward him when he plays nice.. and keep introducing new things to him.. New smells, new people, new children, new dogs, new sounds, new everything..Socializing him will turn him into a great dog, once you get passed all the puppy craziness..


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I've met my shar of Shar Pei's and MOST were pretty good dogs. They are independent and do not appreciate a lot of handling, so handling exercises are important when they are pups. They can seem aggressive and can be bullies when they play, they are rough and tumble dogs, not generally suited to playing with little old pommies..so you have to teach him to be calm and protect your older dog from too much harassment. 

So, I have a few questions:
How old was this pup when you got him?
What is the temperament of the two parents?
When he bites, does he draw blood?
When he bites...what exactly do you do?

What sort of training protocol are you using to teach him the other stuff that he does so well?

Since you say you have not had a puppy before, be aware that puppies DO bite, hard, especially if they were taken too soon from their littermates (where they learn a lot of their bite inhibition).

And yes, the stalking behaviour is normal and hardwired. Some breeds have a truncated version of the prey sequence, some have the whole thing (terriers for example). The books recommended to you are REALLY good. I would also get a book about puppies in general...like "Before and After Getting your Puppy" by Ian Dunbar. 

If you are punishing the dog, stop. Aggression FEEDS on aggression. Until you have someone assess your dog (the trainer, and I hope you have a good one) you won't have a really good idea of where this behaviour is coming from, nor an accurate idea of why or what it is.

Please let us know how things go with the trainer.


----------



## liu-lan (Jul 16, 2009)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> liu-lan, in the grooming world they are not known for being gentle at all.. they are known for being aggressive, especially for getting a nail trim.


I would assume from your reply that you have never spent time desensitizing the Shar-pei you groom and have just expected to clip nails ect? Shar-pei have incredibly sensitive feet so you have to spend time stroking the nail trimmers over their bodies and down their legs first, then you shouldn't have a problem. Also if you get their owners to touch their feet several times a day, this helps enormously.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

liu-lan said:


> I would assume from your reply that you have never spent time desensitizing the Shar-pei you groom and have just expected to clip nails ect? Shar-pei have incredibly sensitive feet so you have to spend time stroking the nail trimmers over their bodies and down their legs first, then you shouldn't have a problem. Also if you get their owners to touch their feet several times a day, this helps enormously.


That is with any dog, IMO. Nail trimmers can be a scary shiny object.
My Pei had no problem getting his nails trimmed..but it is a common thing with Pei's..they are snippy stubborn things. =]


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

liu-lan said:


> I would assume from your reply that you have never spent time desensitizing the Shar-pei you groom and have just expected to clip nails ect? Shar-pei have incredibly sensitive feet so you have to spend time stroking the nail trimmers over their bodies and down their legs first, then you shouldn't have a problem. Also if you get their owners to touch their feet several times a day, this helps enormously.


I believe that is the owner's responsibility. I am not a trainer, I am not responsible for raising a pup to have good manners and except simple things like getting their nails trimmed. 

That being said, what I said was in the grooming world - that is their reputation, not my personal feelings. 

And with an adult dog that hates getting their nails trimmed, a quick rub with the clippers is not going to desensitize them in one grooming appointment.
Like you said, with any puppy, I suggest the owner's start rubbing feet, ears, legs, eyes, ears ect daily. Thats with any puppy. There is little I can do when a dog gets dropped off for a grooming and is already aggressive.


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

There reputation in the vet world is much the same. We've had one truly well-behaved shar pei, a few that just needed a muzzle but were okay after that, and two that need to be fully sedated for us to even touch and will try to attack even when we are just holding the leash.

I have also seen, in a few very rare circumstances, young pups that were showing truly aggressive behavior. I actually haven't seen it in a shar pei but I have seen it in a cocker spaniel, chihuahua, and tibetan mastiff. All were very young, <12 weeks, and displaying true aggression, definitely not normal puppy stuff. 2 out of those 3 are now full-grown and in the case of the tibetan mastiff downright dangerous for us. The chihuahua went to a good trainer and has become a better dog.

So like others have said, I'd be looking for a really good trainer and working like crazy with that puppy now, before you have an aggressive adult.


----------



## Ziva (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a Black Lab/ Shar Pei mix that is 6 weeks old. And a friend of mine has 2 Purebred Shar pei. That aren't that aggressive. If your is, you should seek professional Positive training. Use of bark collars or spray collars will make aggression worse. also, you may need to freshen up the "no bite" command. Use it whenever she put her mouth on flesh (human , dog ect.) There is no excuse for a dog to be biting flesh, even in play. Also the game Tug of war can also make aggression worse. Are you crate training your puppy? if not, it may be something for you to look into when your not home to help with the potty training and chewing. Also, I use the techniques in 

http://www.placervillevet.com/puppy_care_and_training.htm

This site was very helpful for us and she is almost completely potty trained at her young age, also, her biting my pant legs and things have calmed down in a few short hours. 

As im sure you are aware, Puppies bite, chew, and play with their new sounds such as growling and yelping. Some of this is normal, and some not. Also.. keep in mind.. consistency consistency consistency.

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you dont give up on ur puppy.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Uh. This thread is from 2008. And the person is banned.


----------



## Ziva (Jan 22, 2010)

people can still learn from this thread. afterall, it comes up under a google search.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

True, but chances are, people are going to make their own threads (we have about 8 million on the same topics) and the OP ain't gonna learn a thing.


----------

